# Topeka KS fruit farm



## davidmcg (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey I know there are a few smokers here besides myself in the Topeka KS area.  Anybody ever buy any mesquite from Rees Fruit Farm?  I know their apple and cherry is good, but since mesquite isn't native to these parts I wanted an opinion before I buy some.  They sell it for 9.95 for a 20 pound box of 3" dia. 20" sticks.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

plenty of squite here in AZ-but not my fav. wood to smoke with-I spose it will be good wood-


----------



## bhille42 (Aug 10, 2008)

I also get wood from Rees's. Though I have not used their mesquite, I really do like their hickory and apple.  I can't imagine it not being very good wood.  give it a try and let us know how it is.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm way late to the party!  Yes buy their wood no matter which one.  Apple and Cherry are also favorites from Rees.


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 4, 2010)

have you ever been to the bbq place in overland park they have a great selection of wood


----------

